# Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote



## Mirco (9. März 2006)

Moin,

als ich mein neues Schlauchboot (3,4 m/5PS) bei meinem Händler abgeholt habe, hat mir dieser einen "Antrag auf Zuteilung für ein amtliches Kennzeichen" vom Wasser und Schiffahrtsamt mitgegeben.

Muss das denn sein ?

Wer von Euch kennt die Bestimmungen ab wann und für welche Gewässer dieses amtl. Kennz. zwingend erforderlich ist?

Anders gefragt: "Brauch ich das auch auf der Ostsee?"

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Rosi (9. März 2006)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*

Es besteht keine Kennzeichnungspflicht auf See. Erst ab ich glaube 15 t mußt du dich ins Schiffsregister eintragen lassen.

Nur die BinSchStrO verlangt Kennzeichen, wenn das Boot mehr als 5PS hat.
Verkehrt ist eine Registrierung aber nicht, weil es vielleicht eher gefunden werden könnte, falls es mal geklaut wird.


----------



## vaaberg (9. März 2006)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*

Da kann man nur dazu raten, das Boot anzumelden. So kleinlich wie unsere Behörden sind. Die Schleppfischer müssen ja auch das Zeichen für trollende Wasserfahrzeuge(oder wie das heisst) zeigen.
Ja und wie bereits gesagt, bei Diebstahl etc.
Mach ein Foto und stell den Antrag, ist nicht schlimm.


----------



## Klaus S. (9. März 2006)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*

Ein amtliches Kennzeichen mußt du ab 3 PS haben. Unter 3 PS muß/sollte man die Motornummer innen aufs Boot kleben/schreiben. Das ganze kostet nun wirklich nicht viel und besser ist es allemal falls dir das gute Stück mal geklaut werden sollte. Achja, wenn du dir einen anderen Motor zulegst mußt du auch neue Papiere beantragen da die Motornummer mit eingetragen wird. Bei mir war es auf jeden Fall so. Das empfand ich allerdings als Geldschneiderei.


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. März 2006)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*

...das Anmelden ist kein großer Akt #h


----------



## Rosi (9. März 2006)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Ein amtliches Kennzeichen mußt du ab 3 PS haben. Unter 3 PS muß/sollte man die Motornummer innen aufs Boot kleben/schreiben. Das ganze kostet nun wirklich nicht viel und besser ist es allemal falls dir das gute Stück mal geklaut werden sollte. Achja, wenn du dir einen anderen Motor zulegst mußt du auch neue Papiere beantragen da die Motornummer mit eingetragen wird. Bei mir war es auf jeden Fall so. Das empfand ich allerdings als Geldschneiderei.



Das gilt für die Binnenschifffahrtsstraßenordnung, aber nicht auf See. Die 3PS sind KW, also ab 5PS.
Wenn ich nicht ein Kennzeichen dran hätte, (frisch gekauft von einem Binnenschiffer) würde ich mir den Aufwand sparen. Der Dieb braucht es doch nur überstreichen. Anders ist es bei gravierter Nummer im Aluboot, die bekommt man so schnell nicht weg. Meine Anita ist auch nicht wieder aufgetaucht, Boote werden selten wieder gefunden.


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. März 2006)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Das gilt für die Binnenschifffahrtsstraßenordnung, aber nicht auf See. Die 3PS sind KW, also ab 5PS.
> Wenn ich nicht ein Kennzeichen dran hätte, (frisch gekauft von einem Binnenschiffer) würde ich mir den Aufwand sparen. Der Dieb braucht es doch nur überstreichen. Anders ist es bei gravierter Nummer im Aluboot, die bekommt man so schnell nicht weg. Meine Anita ist auch nicht wieder aufgetaucht, Boote werden selten wieder gefunden.


Gude,

...gilt aber ab über *3,68 KW* und Dein Boot vom Binnenschiffer, müsstest Du nach dem Kauf auf Deinen Namen umschreiben lassen


----------



## Mirco (9. März 2006)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*

Moin,

habt dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Wenn´s ein ALU oder GFK Boot wäre, würd ich auch nicht so einen Film veranstalten.

Ich hab keine Lust auf meinem Schlauch rumzumalen oder da was raufzukleben.

Kleben/vulkanisieren ist eh blöd, entweder die Kennzeichnung hält kaum und man muss immer nachkleben, oder man bekommt diese kaum wieder vom Schlauch runter.

Da ich aber auch mal auf unseren Binnengewässern rumschippern möchte, komme ich um diese Kennzeichnung wohl nicht herum.

Hat denn da Jemand einen Tip für mich, was für ein material ich da raufklebe.

Die Buchstaben/Zahlen müssen ja auch noch 10 cm hoch sein.

Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## Zanderfänger (9. März 2006)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*

Breites Textilklebeband aufkleben und 10cm hoch mit einem schwarzen dicken "Edding" drauf malen = Zweck erfüllend & billig


----------



## Stokker (9. März 2006)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*

Hi Mirco
Musst du es auch anmelden wenn du nur ruderst ??
Hier in Bayern muss ich es anmelden wenn ich es mit E- Mot betreiben will.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. März 2006)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*

Ich habe mit dem Schneideplotter eine Negativ Schablone geschnitten, die auf den Sclauch geklebt und mit Gummipaint ausgetupft.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## petipet (9. März 2006)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*

Hallo Mirco,

"Die Buchstaben/Zahlen müssen ja auch noch 10 cm hoch sein."


Bekommst du problemlos und für wenig Knete (selbstklebend) beim jedem, der in irgendeiner Form mit Boote und Wassersport zu tun hat. Googel doch mal. Es gibt X-I-Shops.

Gruß...peter


----------



## Carptigers (9. März 2006)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*

Ja müssen mind. 10 cm gross sein und sich deutlich vom Boot abheben , zulassen hat bei mir übrigens nur 18 Euro gekostet... also zack zack #h


----------



## aal-andy (9. März 2006)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*

Solltest Du dein Boot zulassen, dann würde ich das aber nicht beim Wasser- und Schiffahrtsamt, sondern einer Wassersportgemeinschaft oder dem ADAC tun. Wenn ich das von meinem Sportbootführerscheinlehrmeister richtig in Erinnerung habe, wird das von den Mitarbeitern von Häfen und Schleusen lieber gesehen und man wohl auch oftmals bevorzugter behandelt, da der für die Zulassung geleistete Obulus in die Stellen einfließt, wo man tatsächlich noch darauf angewiesen ist.


----------



## Mirco (9. März 2006)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*

Jo danke für die Tipps!

@Stokker,

nö nur wegen der Motorisierung von 5PS.

Ich weiß ja nicht was Du für einen E-Qiurl hast :q


----------



## Lachsy (9. März 2006)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*

mirco die beschriftung bekommste überall dort , der Werbeschriften druckt, die machen sie mit einem plotter. die haben keine klebefolie sondern werden eh wie Tönungscheiben beim Auto befestigt. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## ostfriesengerd (9. März 2006)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*

Hallo Mirco!
Wie schon oben weiter gesagt, einfach beim ADAC anmelden. Man bekommt dann einen Bootsschein. Dort ist der Outborder mit Nummer registriert, ebenso das Boot. Kann bei Grenzübergängen von Nutzen sein. Manchmal kontrolliert der Zoll bei neuen Booten. In Norwegen z.B. muss eine Registriernummer am Boot vorhanden sein.


----------



## Dorschminister (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*

Moin Falk,
er soll doch einfach jemanden fragen der ein zugelassenes Boot hat, ob er ihm das Floss zu seinem Platz schleppen kann#6

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Lionhead (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*



Falk1 schrieb:


> Mir geht es um ein Problem von einem Freund.
> 
> Er hat eine Sauna als Floss.
> 
> ...


 
Hier wird Ihnen geholfen:

http://www.faltboot.de/wiki/index.php/Kennzeichnungspflicht_Binnenschifffahrtsstraßen

und hier: 

http://bundesrecht.juris.de/klfzkv-binsch/

§ 2 Absatz 6

Inhalt sinngemäss:

Auf Antrag kann man für Überführungsfahrten auch bei mehr als 3 PS von der Kennzeichnungspflicht befreit werden. Das muss natürlich vorher passieren.

Jan


----------



## fkpfkp (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*

Moin,

und selbst dann muss das Boot, bzw. der schwimmende Saunauntersatz, mit einem frei gewählten Namen an beiden Seiten von Bug oder Heck mit 10cm großen lateinischen Lettern benamst werden.

Im Inneren muss noch der Name und die Adresse des Besitzers dauerhaft vermerkt sein.... gilt übrigens auch für Nicht-Motorisch angetriebene Wasserfahrzeuge.

Ausgenommen sind Überführungsfahrten mit Befreiung.... aber da ist es billiger und schneller ein paar Buchstaben draufzupinseln....

http://www.dmyv.de/fileadmin/downloads/Kennzeichnung-Kleinfahrzeuge-2006.pdf


----------



## detlefb (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*



kfp schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> und selbst dann muss das Boot, bzw. der schwimmende Saunauntersatz, mit einem frei gewählten Namen an beiden Seiten von Bug oder Heck mit 10cm großen lateinischen Lettern benamst werden.
> 
> ...



hmm, schon interessant wie die Texte interpretiert werden.

Das von Falk erwähnte Fahrzeug (unter 2.21KW motorisiert) und an Hand des Fotos ziemlich sicher unter 20m lang ist auf Grund der Binnenschifffahrtsordung §1Abs 2 nicht mal ein Kleinfahrzeug und damit von Kennzeichnungspflicht befreit.
Dem Eigner steht es selbstverständlich frei sein Gefährt zu als R2D2 oder sonst wie zu benennen |rolleyes


----------



## hausmeisterkrause (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*



ostfriesengerd schrieb:


> Hallo Mirco!
> Wie schon oben weiter gesagt, einfach beim ADAC anmelden. Man bekommt dann einen Bootsschein. Dort ist der Outborder mit Nummer registriert, ebenso das Boot. Kann bei Grenzübergängen von Nutzen sein. Manchmal kontrolliert der Zoll bei neuen Booten. In Norwegen z.B. muss eine Registriernummer am Boot vorhanden sein.


 

Und bei einem WSA bekommt man keinen Bootsschein, in dem die Daten von Boot/ Motor und ggf. Zweitmotor stehen?!

Und wieso sollte ich mir statt einer amtlichen Anmeldung (bei einem WSA meiner Wahl) nur eine amtlich anerkannte Anmeldung beim ADAC besorgen?! #d

Übrigens ist gerade bei Fahrten ins Ausland zu beachten, dass die ADAC- Anmeldung dort nur für 2 Jahre gültig ist, danach muss sie (natürlich gegen erneute Zahlung) erneuert werden. Lediglich innerhalb D ist sie unbegrenzt gültig...

Ich finde manche Tipps hier ganz schön fragwürdig...

Gruß
Werner


----------



## fkpfkp (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*

@DetlefB

"Dem Eigner steht es selbstverständlich frei sein Gefährt zu als R2D2 oder sonst wie zu benennen "

Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben.

"mit einem frei gewählten Namen an beiden Seiten von Bug oder Heck mit 10cm großen lateinischen Lettern benamst werden."

Benamst, nicht amtlich gekennzeichnet .... das aber zwingend.


----------



## detlefb (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*

§ 1 Begriffsbestimmungen
Im Sinne dieser Verordnung sind:
1. Binnenschifffahrtsstraßen:
die Bundeswasserstraßen Rhein, Mosel und Donau sowie diejenigen sonstigen
Bundeswasserstraßen, auf denen die Binnenschifffahrtsstraßen-Ordnung gilt,
2. Kleinfahrzeuge: das sind die Kennzeichnungspflichtigen
Wasserfahrzeuge, deren Schiffskörper, ohne Ruder und Bugspriet, eine Höchstlänge
von weniger als 20 m aufweisen, ausgenommen und genau hier wird interessant 
a) Wasserfahrzeuge, die nach den Bestimmungen der Binnenschifffahrtsstraßen-
Ordnung nicht als Kleinfahrzeuge gelten:
aa) Wasserfahrzeuge, die gebaut oder eingerichtet sind, um andere Fahrzeuge
als Kleinfahrzeuge zu schleppen, zu schieben oder längsseits gekuppelt
mitzuführen;
bb) Fahrgastschiffe, die zur Beförderung von mehr als 12 Personen zugelassen
sind;
cc) Fähren;
dd) schwimmende Geräte;
b) Wasserfahrzeuge, die nur mit Muskelkraft fortbewegt werden können;
c) Wasserfahrzeuge bis zu 5,50 m Länge, die nur unter Segel fortbewegt werden
können;
d) Wasserfahrzeuge mit Antriebsmaschine, deren effektive Nutzleistung nicht
mehr als 2,21 kW beträgt;  Das ist was der Falk angefragt hatte.
e) Beiboote.

Ansonsten wäre nämlich jedes Kajak zu bepinseln..........


----------



## fkpfkp (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*

*"Für welche Fahrzeuge gilt die Kennzeichnungspflicht?*​ 
Unabhängig vom Verwendungszweck für alle Wasserfahrzeuge mit weniger als 20 m Länge,ausgenommen​ 
- „Kleinstfahrzeuge" (nur mit Muskelkraft betriebene Fahrzeuge, Beiboote),
- Segelboote ohne Motor mit einer Länge bis zu 5,50 m,
- Motorboote mit nicht mehr als 2,21 kW Antriebsleistung, _*das ist der Fall den Falk angefragt hat_
- Fahrzeuge, die nach anderen Vorschriften nicht als Kleinfahrzeuge gelten (z.B. Fahrgastschiffe für mehr als 12 Personen, Fähren),
- Fahrzeuge der Behörden und der Wasserrettung mit „dienstlicher" Kennzeichnung.​ 
*Fahrzeuge, die der Verordnung nicht unterliegen, können freiwillig ein Kennzeichen führen, andernfalls **müssen sie außen mit ihrem Namen und innen mit Namen und Anschrift des Eigentümers versehen sein.* _*das gilt, da das Sauna"schiff" nicht der Kennzeichnungspflicht unterliegt._​ 
Für Fahrzeuge, die nur für eine Überführungsfahrt vorübergehend mit einer Antriebsmaschine ausgerüstet werden, ist eine Befreiung von der Kennzeichnungspflicht durch das zuständige Wasser- und Schifffahrtsamt möglich."​ 
"Ansonsten wäre nämlich jedes Kajak zu bepinseln.......... "​ 
Richtig, sobald es auf einem Gewässer nach Binnenschiffahrtsstraßenordnung unterwegs ist.​


----------



## detlefb (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*



kfp schrieb:


> Fahrzeuge, die der Verordnung nicht unterliegen, können freiwillig ein Kennzeichen führen, andernfalls müssen sie außen mit ihrem Namen und innen mit Namen und Anschrift des Eigentümers versehen sein. *das gilt, da das Sauna"schiff" nicht der Kennzeichnungspflicht unterliegt.




Sehr wohl aber als deutsches Wasserfahrzeug der Verordnung unterliegt und dadurch bedingt nach §1 Abs 2 d nicht der Kennzeichnungspflicht unterliegt.


Alles klar :m


----------



## Nordlicht (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*

@ Mirco
Du kannst es dir auch auf ein Autonummernschild pressen lassen und dies dann an dem Tampen befestigen der ja bei fast jedem Schlauchboot an der Reling hängt.
Gegen Rost und scheuern evtl. ne Tüte öder Frischaltefolie drum...Fertig.
Habe ich eben so im Yachthafen gesehen....#h


----------



## fkpfkp (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*

"Sehr wohl aber als deutsches Wasserfahrzeug der Verordnung unterliegt und dadurch bedingt nach §1 Abs 2 d nicht der Kennzeichnungspflicht unterliegt."

Es muss nicht mit einem *amtlichen* Kennzeichen versehen werden (habe ich auch nirgendwo behauptet), ABER er muss das Fahrzeug mit einem *frei wählbaren* Namen beschriften.


----------



## detlefb (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Amtliches Kennzeichen für Boote*



kfp schrieb:


> "Sehr wohl aber als deutsches Wasserfahrzeug der Verordnung unterliegt und dadurch bedingt nach §1 Abs 2 d nicht der Kennzeichnungspflicht unterliegt."
> 
> Es muss nicht mit einem *amtlichen* Kennzeichen versehen werden (habe ich auch nirgendwo behauptet), ABER er muss das Fahrzeug mit einem *frei wählbaren* Namen beschriften.



Genau, sag ich doch.
Es muß weder mit einem amtlichen noch mit irgendeinem anderen Kennzeichen versehen werden.#h


----------

